# Sites with fishing on them.



## 90015 (May 1, 2005)

Do you know of any quiet, adult only sites with fishing on or even fisheries with camping on? The site doesn't need to have any facilities, although the basics would be a nice bonus.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

does it have to be adult only, we've stayed at sites in Holmfirth and [near] Devizes, and there is at least one near where we live [Elvington/Wheldrake York] that have fishing, but probably also children n dogs n etc

8)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We are not into fishing but you may find some information on this site:

http://www.madcaravanner.co.uk


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

There is a CC CL in Maxey near Peterborough which is on a smallish lake (actually i think there is a couple of lakes), fishing allowed. No hookups though. I think it is about £5 a night to camp - tis a lovely little site, friends stay their regularly.

Leigh


----------



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

there is a site at westbury nr longeat that has fishing on but it cost £15 plus £5 for fishing and no fishing before 10am. ther is a few in cornwall just search caravan sites and you should find them.


----------



## 90015 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks you guys, all info has been noted. The only reason i asked for adult sites was because on the site we stayed on the parents were fishing/sunbathing and the children were left to just run wild, which around fishing hooks is an accident waiting to happen, when this was pointed out you can imagine the foul mouthed replies we had!!!

Please keep the info coming.


----------



## moncayomike (May 11, 2005)

Try Beaconsfield Farm in Shropshire, Adults only, a small lake, and an excellent restraunt and swimming pool.


----------



## 90618 (May 1, 2005)

*Fishing*

We always try to go on sites with fishing on and have been on some reallly good ones, it depends where you want to go, how far from home, how long you can stay.
Try this site it has 366 links on it to.
www.walshsimmons.co.uk/fish/links.html


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wurz wrote;



> There is a CC CL in Maxey near Peterborough which is on a smallish lake (actually i think there is a couple of lakes), fishing allowed. No hookups though. I think it is about £5 a night to camp - tis a lovely little site, friends stay their regularly.


Spooky or what, stayed at this cl several times and can confirm its a little gem, really spoilt it now though, everyone knows about it!

Adnil, If you're a Caravan Club member, then theres a list of fishing cl's at the back of the sites book which could be handy for you.

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Sites with fishing*

Adult only site with several fishing lakes near Bridlington.Page 430 in CC sites book.£7 with hook up.TV reception poor.


----------



## 90015 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, yes i've seen the fishing sites in the books, it's just comforting to have your recommendations about them as this helps to narrow down the choice.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

if people add the word fishing into the field of attractions nearby when entering sites into our campsite database, you would be able to search for them using the keyword fishing


----------

